# Flash Player



## banajah (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello...
I'm new at fbsd and just installed it yesterday,
just I want to ask how I can install Flash Player at is so I can see flash using firefox?

FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE


----------



## sossego (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=288


----------



## ericbsd (Jun 7, 2009)

For the moment we don't have a adobe flash player but we have a lot off good alternative like Linux flash player,  mplayer-plugin just for youtoube, gnash, and my favorite is swfdec-plugin. I use swfdec because you just need to install it. but you dont have gstremer-plugin for firefox install. you have to install it if you wont sound.


----------



## tangram (Jun 8, 2009)

banajah said:
			
		

> Hello...
> I'm new at fbsd and just installed it yesterday,
> just I want to ask how I can install Flash Player at is so I can see flash using firefox?
> 
> FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE



Whenever I've installed Firefox and Flash I followed the steps detailed in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html.

Worked like a charm


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 9, 2009)

I "use" graphics/gnash (if looking at cats playing instruments counts as using) but it doesn't always play nicely with every site (liveleak, ebaumsworld, break.com don't seem to work right now).


----------

